# test 400 and deca cycle



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

hi there im planning a test and deca cycle to start very soon prob mid of feb.

i have 3 bottles of pc test 400 and 2 bottles of pc deca 300.

its my second cycle and i was gonna run 600 test and 300 deca, i have been reading alot and was thinking about 800 test and 450 deca a week would be better.

what do you guys think should i go witht eh higher amounts.

i have nova, armidex, aromasin and clomid. was gonna run armidex 1mg e3d.

so

weeks 1-12 600mg test

weeks 1-10 300mg deca

weeks 1-4 dbol 30mg/day

weeks 1-12 armidex 1mg e3d

weeks 3-12 hcg 1000iu/week 1 inj

weeks 15-16 nolvadex 20mg aromasin 20mg daily vit e 1000iu

weeks 17-18 nolvadex 20mg clomid 50mg daily vit e 1000iu

or

weeks 1-12 800mg test

weeks 1-10 450mg deca

weeks 1-4 dbol 30mg/day

weeks 1-12 armidex 1mg e3d

weeks 3-12 hcg 1000iu/week 1 inj

weeks 15-16 nolvadex 20mg aromasin 20mg daily vit e 1000iu

weeks 17-18 nolvadex 20mg clomid 50mg daily vit e 1000iu

im bulking and diet will be

diet 4000cal

protein 350g

carb 450g

fat 110g

apprecitate any advice guys.thanks


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd go for the higher dose.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I would go with the higher dose too. I've ran many cycles over the years and would never go higher than 800 test and 600 deca. If you don't get results from that there's a training or diet issue to address.


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

x3 for the higher doses.. 800mg test and 450mg deca are nice doses, 10weeks deca is still fine but personally I would just run the deca for the whole 12weeks if you can


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

Pav Singh B. said:


> x3 for the higher doses.. 800mg test and 450mg deca are nice doses, 10weeks deca is still fine but personally I would just run the deca for the whole 12weeks if you can


yes i can run the deca for 12 weeks, but i read it was better kept short of the test, i.e run the test longer. would i be better 12 weeks deca and 13-14 weeks of test


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

Any 1 else


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

curran said:


> yes i can run the deca for 12 weeks, but i read it was better kept short of the test, i.e run the test longer. would i be better 12 weeks deca and 13-14 weeks of test


You could extend it to 14weeks test and 12weeks deca.. or you could still run both test and deca for whole 12weeks and run test propionate at the end of the cycle right up till PCT (the waiting gap between your cycle and PCT) so during that 2-3week period you still have some good amounts of test flowing in you

so it would look like this then;

weeks 1-12: test 800mg

weeks 1-10: deca 450mg

weeks 1-4: dbol 30mg

weeks 1-12: arimidex 0.5-1mg E3D

weeks 3-12: HCG 1000iu

weeks 13-14: test prop 150-200mg EOD

weeks 15-16: nolvadex 20mg aromasin 20mg daily vit e 1000iu

weeks 17-18: nolvadex 20mg clomid 50mg daily vit e 1000iu


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

Lucky233 said:


> Mate I'm in to my test 400 2 weeks today just weighed myself 12.6 last week 12.13 today my god this stuff is amazing lol


What dose ya running at mate


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

Lucky233 said:


> 2ml a week mate rushed it today though had a bit of air in there and injected fast going to have bad pip 2mo oops :/


is it prochem ur using. what is the pip like generally


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

Any one to add anything


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

If I had 3 x test 400 and 2 x deca 300 my cycle would be 3ml test and 2ml deca. So 1.2g test and 600mg deca


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

i did test e at 300mg and deca 300 a week

so 600mg in total and put on 28 pound in 10 weeks


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

Zzz102 said:


> i did test e at 300mg and deca 300 a week
> 
> so 600mg in total and put on 28 pound in 10 weeks


That's impressive gains, how much did u hold onto mate


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

3 weeks off it and nothing so far.. must be some deca lingering around


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

my next cycle is a test and decca one but running it at

weeks 1-12 test 750mg

weeks 1-10 decca 450mg

weeks 1-4 dbol 40mg ed OR 50mg anadrol ed. (not decided which one to use yet)

should i up the decca to 600mg ew or leave it at 450mg????


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

hermie07 said:


> my next cycle is a test and decca one but running it at
> 
> weeks 1-12 test 750mg
> 
> ...


Its my first time with deca so I just running 450 mate. Y not start at 450 and up it if ya need too


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

Any one else wanna comment on my cycle. Thanks


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

My cycle

week1-4 dbol 40mg

week 1-12 Test e 750mg

Week 1-12 decca 400mg

Week 1-12 anastrazole 0.5 mg EOD

weeks 1-11 clomid 50mg EOD

PCT:

week12: 100mg Clomid ED, arimidex 1mg ED

week 13: same as week 12

Week 14: 50mg clomid ED, arimidex 0.5mg ED

weeks 15: arimidex 0.5mg EOD

week 16: nolvadex 20mg ED

i have anti-prolactin (caber) in hand and also some finestride (fincar) for prostate and hairloss also some hcg but i have heard clomid is much better during the cycle than hcg. ( its not carved out in stone though )

will be following the advice on these two articles. personally it makes alota sense to me

http://www.timinvermont.com/fitness/test1.htm

http://www.synthetek.com/growth-principles-for-beginners-by-big-a/


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

Is Clomid better than hcg, does any body else use Clomid during cycle


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

to da top


----------



## Inderaj Singh (Jan 21, 2012)

i will be running this cycle next week

wks1-4 60mg d-bol ed split into 3 doses @ 20mg a dose

wks1-12 900mg/wk Test enth split mon, wed and fri injections thats 1ml 3x a week

wks1-11 600mg/wk Deca split mon and fri injection thats 2ml 2 times a wk (mixed in the same syringe as the test)


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

Inderaj Singh said:


> i will be running this cycle next week
> 
> wks1-4 60mg d-bol ed split into 3 doses @ 20mg a dose
> 
> ...


are ya running an ai or hcg


----------



## Inderaj Singh (Jan 21, 2012)

i dont know why i missed all this out but heres my cycle

weeks 1-14: test enanthate 900mg/week

weeks 1-14: deca 600mg/week

weeks 1-6: dbol 60mg/day

weeks 1-17: arimidex 0.5mg E3D

weeks: 4-14: HCG 1000iu/week

weeks 15-17: test prop 200mg EOD


----------

